# Storage near Macclesfield



## Canalsman (Dec 19, 2009)

I need to locate somewhere to store the M/H between trips - we cannot street park long term where we live.

I have located a comnmercial storage place but it's quite far away.

Any suggestions will be very welcome.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Dec 19, 2009)

Dont know which side of Macc you are but if you are Stockport way i store mine here Easy Access Self Storage | Self Storage in Cheshire, Manchester and Stockport
Rob


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion.

We live just north of Macclesfield - Bollington - and the place we have found so far is west of Congleton.

The place you have suggested is probably much the same distance.

I'm hoping for something closer ...


----------



## johnnerontheroad (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you looked on? Caravan Storage Site Owners' Association

Dave


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 19, 2009)

johnnerontheroad said:


> Have you looked on? Caravan Storage Site Owners' Association
> 
> Dave



Indeed - that's where I found the Congleton facility.

There is a place that's a bit nearer - but it's full.


----------



## ajs (Dec 19, 2009)

.

 think treasureflicky (LOCATION MAC) may have some room on his drive.. dunow... possibly could be wrong
... give him a shout ... be interesting to see what he says 


 regards  
aj


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 19, 2009)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> think treasureflicky (LOCATION MAC) may have some room on his drive.. dunow... possibly could be wrong
> ... give him a shout ... be interesting to see what he says
> ...



I've just sent him a PM ...

Many thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2009)

Canalsman said:


> I've just sent him a PM ...
> 
> Many thanks for the suggestion.




Ohhhhsheeet... duck 

 regards 
aj


----------



## oraclenet (Jun 2, 2011)

*Stoneyfold Caravan Park Secure Storage*

Hi

You could also try Stoneyfold in Bosley, near Macclesfeld. It's probably half way between Congleton and Macclesfield:

Stoneyfold Caravan Park - Caravan & Motorhome Secure Storage | Bosley, Macclesfield, Cheshire

James


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 2, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> I need to locate somewhere to store the M/H between trips - we cannot street park long term where we live.
> 
> I have located a comnmercial storage place but it's quite far away.
> 
> ...


 
hi
If you were near sheffield you would be welcome to put it on my drive, I have loads of room.

J


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 3, 2011)

In North Wales, there's a company, Lock Stock that provides container storage, they leave spaces with gates in between some containers so that people can store boats, trailers, MH etc.

Poss similar operation near you, worth asking the question about leaving a space?


----------



## solarman (Jun 6, 2011)

is Wincle any good?I have family with a large car park infront of their home,but i would need to ask them if the location is right for you?
Solarman.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 16, 2011)

solarman said:


> is Wincle any good?I have family with a large car park infront of their home,but i would need to ask them if the location is right for you?
> Solarman.


 
It's very kind of you to offer, but ideally I'd like something significantly closer ...

Regards

Chris


----------

